# Truck Tuner



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I am looking for a truck tuner and can not find one anywhere. I understand that the Reboxx truck tuner has its problems being it is too short. Anyone know of a different brand that is good. Micro-Mark tools is out of them. I would also need a wheel gauge. I would like to find both items in one place to reduce the shipping & handling charge. Any ideas? Maybe someone uses a different tool or drill bit. I am trying to put metal wheels on my old cars and they are so tight, they won't roll. See link below.

http://www.micromark.com/HO-TRUCK-TUNER,8241.html


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow, really? I have replaced countless plastic wheelsets with metal and never had a bind issue. What brand of cars are you doing this too?


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I have tyco, mantua & life life. I did not try them on the life like. They were so tight, the wheel would not turn. These are old cars from the 60's to 70's.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

timlange3 said:


> Wow, really? I have replaced countless plastic wheelsets with metal and never had a bind issue. What brand of cars are you doing this too?


There can be as much as .100" difference between brands. Kadee and Intermountain cover most but not all.

Try these guys, they make that tool, they also offer different length wheelsets... http://reboxx.com/products.htm


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I was going to order a Reboxx but was told that there was a problem with those tuners as they were too short. I called micro tool but they were out. I am tempted to try a small drill bit on one of them but not sure what size to use. I will have to look at the brand of metal wheels I have.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've found that Intermountain works on most TYCO and Life Like...:thumbsup:


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Shaygetz, are you talking about these or is there a website I can go to. Do you think these will fit push in trucks as well as screw on?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-INTERMOU...128784?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1e7718bcd0


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have used pin vice drill bits and exacto knives with good results.

Some metal wheel sets do bind. I've even had Bachmann metal wheel sets bind in Bachmann cars with the plastic wheels.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are the ones...I have them on most--not all--of my TYCO, all of my Bachmann and most of my IHC...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Intermountain metal SEMI SCALE are beautiful good
rolling wheels...BUT...they have near scale flanges...if everything
on your layout is perfect they're great...

Being not so perfect, I've had to go to wheels with deeper
flanges...

Don


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

DonR - what wheels did you go to? I am open to all suggestions. I am still learning.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Here you go:
http://www.micromark.com/ho-truck-tuner,8241.html


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I called them to order one. They are out and not sure when they will get more.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree that the Reboxx truck tuner is just a bit too Short your best bet is to wait until Micro mark has theirs back in stock.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tramp

Sean has ordered for me some wheel sets with
wider flanges...Intermountain makes those as well as the
thinner flange as on their SEMI SCALE wheel sets.

I need metal wheels that will pickup power for my
passenger coach lighting...the Intermountain semi scale did that but
wouldn't stay on my tracks.

I can certainly recommend the Kadee line of wheel sets.
I've replaced many a plastic wheel with them...they look
good, do not derail on my tracks and they really roll good.

I've never had any wheels that would bind as you report.
Gotta be the truck design.

Don


----------

